# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Đố vui: Giải bài toán 12 viên bi (có 1vb giả) sau 3 lần cân.

## Huongbavi

Có 12 viên bi trong đó có 11 viên bi thật và 1 viên bi giả, không cho biết viên bi giả đó 
nặng hơn hay nhẹ hơn viên bi thật. Chỉ được phép cân tối đa 3 lần để tìm ra viên bi giả đó. 

Tôi thấy bài này rất hay nên post lên để mọi người tham gia giải, ai biết rồi thì cũng cho biết ý kiến. 
Tôi nghĩ dân IT thì ai cũng cần phải có tư duy cao, nên bài này rất hợp với việc đó.

----------


## hongson1992

> Có 12 viên bi trong đó có 11 viên bi thật và 1 viên bi giả, không cho biết viên bi giả đó 
> nặng hơn hay nhẹ hơn viên bi thật. Chỉ được phép cân tối đa 3 lần để tìm ra viên bi giả đó. 
> 
> Tôi thấy bài này rất hay nên post lên để mọi người tham gia giải, ai biết rồi thì cũng cho biết ý kiến. 
> Tôi nghĩ dân IT thì ai cũng cần phải có tư duy cao, nên bài này rất hợp với việc đó.


Hì, giống bài tớ làm hôm trước môn tin [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Ta chia ra 3 nhóm mỗi nhóm 4 viên bi.
Đem cân 2 nhóm bất kỳ:
+ Bằng nhau: nhóm còn lại chứa viên bi giả. Tạm gọi 4 viên còn lại là A B C D. Cân A và B:
. A=B : cân A và C: A=C thì D là viên giả, ngược lại C là viên giả.
. A<>B: cân A và C: A=C thì B là viên giả, ngược lại B là viên giả.
+ Khác nhau: Tạm đánh số 12 viên bi từ 1 -> 12 (nhóm 1,2,3,4 khác nhóm 5,6,7,8, để tiện giả sử nhóm 1,2,3,4 nặng hơn nhóm 5,6,7,8). Cân nhóm 1,6,7,8 và 5,9,10,11
. Bằng nhau: còn lại nhóm 2,3,4. Cân 2 và 3: bằng thì 4 là bi giả, ngược lại nếu 2 nặng hơn thì 2 là giả, còn lại (2 nhẹ hơn) thì 3 là giả.
. Khác nhau: Nếu 1,6,7,8 nặng hơn 5,9,10,11 thì bi giả là 1 hoặc 5. Cân 1 với 12: bằng thì 5 giả, ngược lại 1 là bi giả. Nếu 1,6,7,8 nhẹ hơn 5,9,10,11 thì bi giả nằm trong 6,7,8 và bi giả là bi nhẹ. Đem cân 6 với 7: bằng thì 8 là bi giả, ngược lại 6 nhẹ hơn thì 6 là bi giả, còn lại 7 là bi giả.
Đúng chưa bạn! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

